# Puppies urine smells fishy.



## jaytori220 (Mar 12, 2010)

I have a 7 week old female catahoula pup. Ever since we brought her home a week ago her urine has smelled fishy. Its really offensively strong. Although her urine is really yellow alittle darker then lime gatorade she is acting normal. No blood in urine, drinking and eating well. No whimpering or crying while urinating. I searched online and didnt find too much on it other then it could be a UTI...but she doesnt have the other symptoms to that....or her anal glands. I really think its her urine because I got it on my hands and it was strong and fishy. And she does not smell...down there....One site said it could be hormones? IDK...what are your thoughts on this? Im thinking about taking her into the vets to rule out a UTI but any info berfore that would be appreciated!


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

Bring a sample to your vet. Jiggy has chronic UTIs and sometimes her urine smells very strong and fishy.


----------

